# Brushy Mountain



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

sc-bee,

I agree
being from NC, Brushy are the "local guys" and get most of my business
I've always had excellent service from them
I build most of my stuff so I mostly just order "specialty" stuff
when I've had a problem they jumped through hoops to make it right
sorry if others had problems but for me the service has always been tops
I think all the manufacturers have had trouble keeping up with demand lately
(umm, that's good, right)

Dave


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Agreed! Steve and Sandy do a great job, as do their employees. 

Susan


----------

